# school



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> school just started monday and im already sick of it.
> all i want to do is drop out and hunt.
> does anyone else feel this way


na cause im lucky i gett outta school at 11:30 cause i get out to work and the best thing is i work for myself cuttin and sellin firewood so i work wen i want and hunt wen i want... haha the rest of those suckers dont get out til 3:15 ha


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> school just started monday and im already sick of it.
> all i want to do is drop out and hunt.
> does anyone else feel this way


yes like i said only way to have fun is to go on a feild trip in your deer stand lol


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> yes like i said only way to have fun is to go on a feild trip in your deer stand lol


well i hunt spot and stock but that was a good one


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

how did school start just now... school starts in september for me....


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Well were out all week cause of wheater


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> how did school start just now... school starts in september for me....


hahaha so funny:thumbs_do

just kidden we had a week off for chrismas how about you hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha im a lil slow sometimes... sorry... 7 concussions get to u sometimes. yeah i had a break... but we started friday


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i know exactly what you mean, i absolutly hate it with a passion, im looking outside and praying for a cancelation tommorrow


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> haha im a lil slow sometimes... sorry... 7 concussions get to u sometimes. yeah i had a break... but we started friday


oh ok and hay i did not mean to be mean about that


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> oh ok and hay i did not mean to be mean about that


its cool


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> its cool



ok im glad did not want a fight starting


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> ok im glad did not want a fight starting


nope.... its all good


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i went back monday. then it snowed and ive still not went back


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

ya'll have no idea!!!! i went from hunting everyday for 2 weeks straight to school!!!!!!!!!!! it is about to kill me. i walked outside today after school and was like, today would be an awesome day to be in the woods. but oh wait deer season went out saturday!!!!!!! ugh! oh well. i guess it's archery until srping gobbler for me.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

only reason why i go to school is girls

oh and and education


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

it would be nice to drop out and hunt! the only thing is for me is that i wrestle so i have to go to school...


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Im not sick of it we got snowed out today and its going to be -45 tomorrow so its cancelled again:teeth:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Im not sick of it we got snowed out today and its going to be -45 tomorrow so its cancelled again:teeth:


thats not that bad :wink: jk thats freezing :jaw:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

and i thought 20 was cold!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> only reason why i go to school is girls
> 
> oh and and education


the second one isnt as important though! jk an education is the best thing you can have(next to god)


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

geeeze! that's freezing!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

but its -45 with a 30mph wind. 

School goes faster the older you get.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

are you in high school???? or college?

ill i can say is im dreading going back. im going to college for engineering and its a pain in the azz. have to stay at school from morning to 8 at night most days of the week and its all math.

i wish i could quit and hunt all the time but that not going to get me a good job and pay my bills in the end.

schools first in my book right now. sad to say:angry:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> are you in high school???? or college?
> 
> ill i can say is im dreading going back. im going to college for engineering and its a pain in the azz. have to stay at school from morning to 8 at night most days of the week and its all math.
> 
> ...


I'm in HS, but am planning on going into engineering or i may do the works and be licensed to do it all, and on top of that get my A&P certification.

I'm good at math and I plan on taking 3 college math classes before i graduate from HS, after that its summers and maybe a year or two of hard work to put up money for school. I can get $15,000 a summer, without too much hardships, and I may get a job up on the slope for a year or two to put money away.

I do have to say that I would rather work than hunt. I can get more out of work right now than I can in sitting in the woods and not see anything.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I'm in HS, but am planning on going into engineering or i may do the works and be licensed to do it all, and on top of that get my A&P certification.
> 
> I'm good at math and I plan on taking 3 college math classes before i graduate from HS, after that its summers and maybe a year or two of hard work to put up money for school. I can get $15,000 a summer, without too much hardships, and I may get a job up on the slope for a year or two to put money away.
> 
> I do have to say that I would rather work than hunt. I can get more out of work right now than I can in sitting in the woods and not see anything.


$15 grand a summer?????? sign me up. im already over 6 grand in loan money on my first half off a semester. i have to buy more books which will be another $600 out off my pocket/ loan.

deffinatly start saving up the cash cause the books are freaking expensive.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> $15 grand a summer?????? sign me up. im already over 6 grand in loan money on my first half off a semester. i have to buy more books which will be another $600 out off my pocket/ loan.
> 
> deffinatly start saving up the cash cause the books are freaking expensive.


The past two year both my step sisters have pulled in over $10,000 working two jobs for 4 months(waiting tables). I'm planning on either fishing or getting a job at the cannery or fixing boats.

If i go to the slope, i can make good money for 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off

Right now for where I'm planning on going to school, its about $23k a year for tuition and housing(maybe food too). I'm planning on a couple grand for books and other little things. If i can pay for most of it out of pocket I'll be sitting pretty


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> The past two year both my step sisters have pulled in over $10,000 working two jobs for 4 months(waiting tables). I'm planning on either fishing or getting a job at the cannery or fixing boats.
> 
> If i go to the slope, i can make good money for 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off
> 
> Right now for where I'm planning on going to school, its about $23k a year for tuition and housing(maybe food too). I'm planning on a couple grand for books and other little things. If i can pay for most of it out of pocket I'll be sitting pretty


ya man sounds good. im going to communty college then idk where im going. ethier to the local college which is very good or somewhere else.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

lol dudes droppin out sucks i know i been there done that but i got back in after some begging.. anways hunting great but education is more important.. but the way it goes for me now is i go to school at 12 get out at 3:25 and thats only mabey twise a week sometimes three times a week... and i hunt alot sometimes to much for my own good lol


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> lol dudes droppin out sucks i know i been there done that but i got back in after some begging.. anways hunting great but education is more important.. but the way it goes for me now is i go to school at 12 get out at 3:25 and thats only mabey twise a week sometimes three times a week... and i hunt alot sometimes to much for my own good lol


ya i know im only a sophmore in high school. but i have alot of school.
i want to be in the medical feild. and trust me dropping out is not and option. but i would still rather hunt than school anyday of the week


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

In a perfect world, it would be nice to drop out and hunt, but school is school, everyone needs some.

With that said, after high school, I'm done. I'll probably go and get a trucking liscense and truck cross country or go up north. Would love to go to Canada...


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> Well were out all week cause of wheater


x2:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------

